# Multiple TV Video Solution



## mr28loun (Dec 9, 2013)

We are looking for a way to display HD content across a maximum of 8 TV's simultaneously... Each TV would have it's own content being displayed but either using a piece of hardware or software, a member of the crew could change all the TV's to show the same thing and then return to their original state as well... 

Any ideas?


----------



## applstew (Dec 9, 2013)

What is pushing the content to the TV's? On the more complicated side of things, some of the newer matrix switchers can be sent command to change their routing...


----------



## mr28loun (Dec 9, 2013)

Since most of the content will be either slideshow or video of some sort then we we're hopping a computer could push to the TV's... Maybe a software broadcast switch with a control surface with enough simultaneous outputs? Or how about a media server used in a touring scenario for a live concert... But unsure how any of this would or even could work with what we are trying to accomplish!?


----------



## metti (Dec 9, 2013)

Anything from low end digital signage players to $100k worth of media servers can do what your describing. What level of show control and programming flexibility you are looking for will determine what the best option is. Is this for a lobby or as part of a scenic/video design?


----------



## mr28loun (Dec 9, 2013)

metti said:


> Anything from low end digital signage players to $100k worth of media servers can do what your describing. What level of show control and programming flexibility you are looking for will determine what the best option is. Is this for a lobby or as part of a scenic/video design?


This is for a Production Company Office and Showroom. We would like as much control as possible up to about 10,000 dollars. I saw chauvet has a media server (MVP Pro) for about 9,000 but I haven't used a media server yet so I am unsure about their usage and control.


----------



## museav (Dec 15, 2013)

Three pieces to this. First, what generates the content and how is the content managed? Second, how do you route that content to the multiple displays and how is that routing controlled? Finally, how do you then distribute the content to the displays?

For example, if the scenario is normally individual content for each of the eight displays but then someone goes to a computer and loads the same content to all eight for some time and then later reprograms the individual content that could use one approach. But if you want to have eight 'streams' of content that could be routed to any or all of the displays in any combination at any time and have that be a virtually instantaneous transition then that may suggest a different solution.


----------

